# Chocolate Lab puppy



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

All I can say is bless you for being there for the pups and previous owners! You are doing amazing works...and that is why people come to you. BECAUSE you act and help these animals, you are the perfect person for the task. Imagine if you "got tired" of it and stopped helping. What crazy things would these people do and where would the pups end up? I applaude you and your efforts. You are a role model for me to be like someday. Thank you for that.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here are some sites that I got from the Lab forum:

Rescue Group Listing.. Post Here! - Labrador Retriever Dogs Chat Board - Dogs, Puppies, Photos, Training, Pictures, Rescue Forums

Here is another:

Labs4rescue, Inc., "Save a Lab, have a friend for life!"

Good luck on your search...labs are wonderful dogs, but just like goldens, if they aren't trained from puppyhood, they can get to be a bit too much for unsuspecting owners.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*



gold'nchocolate said:


> Here are some sites that I got from the Lab forum:
> 
> Rescue Group Listing.. Post Here! - Labrador Retriever Dogs Chat Board - Dogs, Puppies, Photos, Training, Pictures, Rescue Forums
> 
> ...


 
thanks...supposedly these people are moving "where dogs are not allowed" I HATE that excuse! Sheesh!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks*



Mandyjac said:


> All I can say is bless you for being there for the pups and previous owners! You are doing amazing works...and that is why people come to you. BECAUSE you act and help these animals, you are the perfect person for the task. Imagine if you "got tired" of it and stopped helping. What crazy things would these people do and where would the pups end up? I applaude you and your efforts. You are a role model for me to be like someday. Thank you for that.


but I don't do nearly what I want to do...thanks for the kind words....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank goodness they DO contact you instead of just doing a puppy dump somewhere. Way to go Char!!!!!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for helping this pup! I do hope you find a forever home soon. Good luck.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They come to you because they know you care and love animals. I hope that this little guy finds a furever home soon with the rescue. I hate seeing people move and then find a place that doesnt take animals. I would never look at a place like that if I had animals. I guess they just dont care about their dogs like we do.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I hope you find a home for him!  I hate that excuse too... if I knew the place I was moving to didn't allow dogs I wouldn't even think about moving there.

There's a lot of places that allow pets, so why pick one that DOESNT.... :uhoh:


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Char, I know how you feel...Calls after calls pour in about people needing to give up thier dogs...It is so sad how people think animals are disposable these days...And the excuses they give...like we have not heard all of them right?
Bless you for taking in this pup and good luck placing him!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know a couple of people who have adopted, voluteer at adoption days, or foster for Labs4Rescue. They seem to be a great group.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

make sure (if he came from a reputable breeder) that the breeder doesn't have a clause in the contract that the dog has to go back if it needs rehomed. Also, please put him in rescue or make sure he is neutered before he gets a new home. If the breeder doesn't want him back, he's probably not the greatest quality and should be neutered before placement.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Better the contact a angel protector than taking them and dumping them inthe country. thanks Char!!!!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thank you all!*

I don't believe he came from a reputable breeder...these people and I hate using that term but they seem to collect animals and then "weed' them out when it gets to be too many. I do not have this animal in my posession or he would have been neutered already...if I had the room and the money I would take him...as a playmate for rachel but as it is, we have 6 cats, and one golden in a two bedroom, with one bedroom not useable due to living in the same house with a pack rat and it not being my house....thanks all for all the suggestions and I have given the woman all the contact information for the lab rescues! thanks all once again!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*

I found out today that this pup has a new home! I hope it is a forever home! thanks all!


----------

